# Can't Boot the Weaknees Linux Boot Disk



## stephan00035 (Apr 14, 2004)

I am having a problem booting the linux boot disk that i downloaded from Weaknees. It starts to boot but then freezes up about half way through the boot process. I have an Athlon 64 and read here that this could be an issue. The disk boots fine on my laptop, so the CD is good. Anyone know any workaround to this issue? Right now the only computer I have here is the Athlon 64 other than the laptop, but the laptop doesn't do me any good. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Buy yourself a barebones PC on ebay for about $25. All you need is a motherboard, CPU, a few MB of RAM, video card, hard drive, and CD-ROM. Anything in the Pentium II or III class is fine including any of the older AMD CPUs. I keep a dedicated PC set up for working with Tivo drives. I leave the side panel off the mid-tower case for easy access to the IDE cables so I can attach and detach the Tivo drives with ease.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

Use the free PTVupgrade CD instead. You can follow the same instructions. It just works better on some PCs.

http://www.ptvupgrade.com/products/software/lba48/index.html


----------



## ocntscha (Oct 22, 2003)

stephan00035 said:


> I am having a problem booting the linux boot disk that i downloaded from Weaknees. It starts to boot but then freezes up about half way through the boot process. I have an Athlon 64 and read here that this could be an issue. The disk boots fine on my laptop, so the CD is good. Anyone know any workaround to this issue? Right now the only computer I have here is the Athlon 64 other than the laptop, but the laptop doesn't do me any good. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks...


I've got an Athlon64 system as well with an Nvidia Nforce chipset and when I used the PTVupgrade CD it would start booting up but when it got to loading the drivers for the disk controllers it would freeze up, as you say, about half way through the boot process. I've never actually used the weakness CD you are using but it might be the same problem none the less. It ocurred to me the problem might be with the PTVupgrade CD not being able to deal with the Serial ATA controller my motherboard has so I went into the BIOS and turned it off. Sure enough, then I could boot from the CD just fine. Later I saw someone else in these forums with the same problem so I suggested my solution and it worked for him too.


----------



## ocntscha (Oct 22, 2003)

captain_video said:


> I leave the side panel off the mid-tower case for easy access to the IDE cables so I can attach and detach the Tivo drives with ease.


I prefer *this * solution.


----------



## stephan00035 (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I couldn't get the boot CD to boot even with my SATA controller disabled via the BIOS. So, I guess there are just some issues with the boot CD working with certain AMD Athlon 64 computers. Out of frustration I just went and borrowed a friends Athlon XP 2000 machine and it worked fine there. Odd that there would be compatability issues with the new Athlon 64 CPU. I am not sure why but I just couldn't get the linux CD to boot no matter what I tried. Thanks for the advice though...


----------



## Blackforge (Feb 11, 2004)

Do what I did and use a Knoppix disc.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3871895&&#post3871895


----------

